

Your Clever Business Model - alexknowshtml
http://dangerouslyawesome.com/2011/09/a-clever-business-model/

======
dasil003
The irony is that the author is being clever by redefining the term "business
model" to reflect his disdain for startups that don't take profitability
seriously. That's fine and good, and I feel the same. The problem is when
people ask you your business model there is an actual expected response, and
it's not pithy and content-less cultural commentary. At best you come off as
arrogant, at worst you actually offend people with the implication that they
are one of the _idiots_ who believe you can run a business without
profitability.

------
biot
I'm actually wondering if this article isn't a troll. Imagine seeking
investment funding and when you're presenting to a room full of VCs. Someone
asks what your business model is and you respond with "Make more money than we
spend". You might get a few chuckles, but the next question is going to be
"But seriously, what's your business model?".

They're going to want you to address what value you're delivering to the
customer, how you plan to address competitive threats, what market segment
you're going after, how you plan to take advantage of network effects, and so
on. And yes, what your revenue generation and strategy for ensuring
profitibility is going to be.

------
webwright
copy-paste from a smart comment on the OP:

"When people ask what's your business model, they're not asking about pricing.
They're asking who you're charging and why. Making more money than you spend
just defines a business, not a model."

~~~
skmurphy
comment was by Ian Davis <http://iandavis.com/> CTO at <http://www.talis.com/>

------
bglick
A good "cut through the crap" view of business.

